# Announcing the flashlight/rechargeable battery compatibility chart.



## FlashInThePan (Mar 13, 2006)

_Edit 7/28/09: The original wiki site for this chart was lost, but has been revived __here__ thanks to CPF member MrHappy. (Thanks!) Mdocd has also created a number of extremely informative and useful pages on rechargeable compatibility since then: I'd highly recommend his __Lithium Ion/Incandescent Guide +Compatibility chart__ and __Rechargeable Compatibility chart/guide for popular flashlights!__ threads. Enjoy!_

One of the more common questions on CPF is "will rechargeable batteries work in my flashlight?" CPF experts kindly answer these questions, but the discussion thread usually disappears in just a few days; when another person asks about the same flashlight a few weeks later, we go through the whole process again. It would be helpful to have something more permanent - a chart that lists, once and for all, which rechargeables will or won't work with a given flashlight.

To that end, I've started a new resource: the CPF wiki flashlight/rechargeable battery compatibility chart.

The goal is simple: provide a single, permanent page where we can all share our collective knowledge by posting which flashlights will or won't take rechargeables. (Hopefully this will also save us from answering the same questions over and over again!). Since it's a wiki, it's easy to edit - and anyone can contribute.

The chart will start simple and hopefully grow as more people contribute. For now, the chart lists: flashlight make and model, whether it works with rechargeables (and if so, which ones), and the *source* of that knowledge. (This is important so that users can review the original discussion thread to learn more.)

The beauty of this chart is that we gain the collective knowledge of CPF. Anyone can contribute - if you've tested your flashlight with rechargeables, add it to the chart! (In fact, I created the first few entries simply by searching CPF for discussions about some of the most commonly used lights.). Hopefully in the future, we can just refer the rechargeable questions to the wiki!

The chart is available at http://www.wiki.tjtech.org/index.php/The_Rechargeable_Battery_Compatibility_Chart. Please help make it a valuable and permanent CPF resource!

I'm a relative newbie to CPF and this is my first real attempt to contribute to the site. All suggestions, comments, and criticisms are welcomed. Hope this helps!

- FITP


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Mar 13, 2006)

.
Everyone please click on the link in post #1 and become aware of this potentially usefull chart that we can ALL take part in.

Fellow CPF'er "FlashInThePan" is trying to make our hobby easier. It is much appreciated.


Thanks very much .


----------



## FlashInThePan (Mar 13, 2006)

Thanks for the free bump, TooManyMcGizmos! I'm excited to see that people are already starting to add their lights. Go CPF!

EDIT: I've gotten a few PMs from people who wanted to add info but didn't know how to edit the Wiki. Anyone can feel free to email me their test results, and I'll be happy to post the info for them. Thanks for your contributions, everyone!

- FITP


----------



## dano (Mar 13, 2006)

Stickied...

-dan


----------



## SilverFox (Mar 14, 2006)

Hello FlashInThePan,

I believe the U2 can also be used with unprotected 18650 cells. I seem to remember that its circuit shuts down just under 3.0 volts.

I use mine that way all the time, but recharge often so I don't bump into the low voltage cut off.

I have not been able to find the thread that discusses this, but seem to remember that it is there somewhere.

Tom


----------



## CLHC (Mar 14, 2006)

Finally!


----------



## mdocod (Mar 16, 2006)

i contributed to it... hopefully I did it right. added

|-
| Ultrafire 9V, Digilight 9V, G&P 9V
| 2x Protected 17500. note that unprotected cells could be used, but risk of overdischarge is very real, top off batteries regularly and do not allow to dim.
| various threads

to it.. seems to have come up right


----------



## LuxLuthor (Mar 16, 2006)

AW's 14670 for the SF-L2 and Markcm's 14650 version


----------



## FlashInThePan (Mar 16, 2006)

Silverfox: Thanks! I'll add it to the list.

Mdocod: Thanks for the post - your addition was great! It's really great to see people adding to the chart. =) The only addition I'd make is adding the exact thread (if you know it offhand) where you found that info. Knowing the exact CPF thread where this was discussed would help in case anyone wants to read more about it. I'll try to dig it up, unless you happen to know where you saw it! The 9V assemblies are really popular, and I'm sure many people will want to use rechargeables with `em - great choice of additions, mdocod!

LuxLuthor: I'm checking it out now and will add to the chart soon!

- FITP


----------



## mdocod (Mar 16, 2006)

using the 17500s in the G&P type flashlights has been discussed in an enourmous number of threads... Paul_In_Maryland really paved the way for many of us... If I can find a spacific thread that seems to be most appropriot i'll add it..


----------



## mdocod (Mar 16, 2006)

just added more- 12V body variants with longer cells.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Mar 16, 2006)

Added the Nuwai ALX-352L and ALX-032 to the chart.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Mar 16, 2006)

Added Golston 7W.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 16, 2006)

noticed someone added "tradedigit" G&P ... which is an ultrafire(already listed), tradedigit does not make a flashlight... do we leave entried like this in there? (to cover all the bases?)


----------



## chrwe (Mar 16, 2006)

mdocod said:


> noticed someone added "tradedigit" G&P ... which is an ultrafire(already listed), tradedigit does not make a flashlight... do we leave entried like this in there? (to cover all the bases?)


I wasn't sure if it's the same LA, therefore I gave it another list entry. Feel free to remove or combine it at will.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Mar 16, 2006)

This table should save me the need to routinely answer PMs. Thanks! When the G&P/Surefire compatibility Wiki is up and populated, I'll feel as needed as the Maytag repairman.

I've just added several entries for Wolf Eyes 3.7V and 9V lamps (old and new) G&P 3.6V and 9V lamps, and Digilight 9V and 12V lamps.


----------



## FlashInThePan (Mar 17, 2006)

<grin> I wouldn't worry about becoming obsolute, Paul; as long as manufacturers keep making new bulbs, I'm pretty sure you'll be the "go-to" guy for their testing. You seem to have tested nearly every bulb out there!

But thank you for the kind words - I'm just happy the wiki turned out to be useful!

Folks, incredible job with this chart - I count twenty six new entries in the first 3 days alone! There is a *wealth* of information there. I am truly amazed and impressed. Thank you all for contributing!

- FITP


----------



## jsr (Mar 21, 2006)

I added the following...

| Pelican M1 2310 LED (with body clickie, not the new M1 soon to be released)
| 1x R123A (LIR123A) Protected 3.6V 750mAh from Dae at qualitychinagoods.com. Only turned on for a few minutes at a time. Looked about the same output as on primaries, but no heat issues when on for several minutes. Called Pelican, but they didn't know anything about the driver.
| Personal use by CPFer [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=12627 JSR]
|-
| Aurora 1.5W Nichia Jupiter LED
| 1x R123A (LIR123A) Protected 3.6V 750mAh from Dae at qualitychinagoods.com. Only turned on for a few minutes at a time.
| Personal use by CPFer [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=12627 JSR]
|-
| Regulated V2 (from qualitychinagoods.com or lighthound.com)
| 1x R123A (LIR123A) Protected 3.6V 750mAh from Dae at qualitychinagoods.com. Specifically designed for R123As. Output is fairly low on a primary.
| Personal use by CPFer [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=12627 JSR]
|-
| Nuwai Q3 (TM-303X)
| 1x R123A (LIR123A) Protected 3.6V 750mAh from Dae at qualitychinagoods.com. Warms up, but seems to be fine.
| Personal use by CPFer [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=12627 JSR] and used by many CPFers.

HTH.


----------



## greenLED (Mar 21, 2006)

Nice job, guys!


----------



## FlashInThePan (Mar 28, 2006)

Definitely an incredible job, everyone - thank you for contributing! This thing is really growing, and your additions and edits are great.

Added the Streamlight Twin-Task 1L, and its inability to use rechargeables (as discussed in this thread: http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=106523.)

Go CPF!

- FITP


----------



## TinderBox (UK) (Mar 28, 2006)

NUWAI ALX-032L

2 x cr123a.

2 x IRC123 750ma from Aw. 2 out of 4 fit.

2 x 16340 unprotected.

regards.


----------



## CoffeeAchiever (Mar 28, 2006)

Did someone accidentally delete the text in The Rechargeable Battery Compatibility Chart's  "discussion" tab? I had started a thread suggesting that we create a "Flashlight Components Compatibility Chart" based on the battery compatibility Wiki table. 

In the discussion page, I had mentioned that I'd copied the code for the battery compatibility chart as a starting point and posted the new table in the CPW "Sandbox". I made a few small changes to the code reformatting the table headings. I then populated the new table with four examples of flashlight component inter-compatibility that came to mind. 

In any event, take a look at the CPW Sandbox page when you get a chance. Click on over to the  main CPW page and look for the category "Other". There you will see a link for the "Sandbox". I'm sure that some can suggest a better way to present flashlight component compatibility information than I've come up with. Now that we have a really useful battery compatibility reference, the next logical step seems to be sharing our experiences combining different manufacturers' bezel assemblies, body tubes, extenders and tailcaps.


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Apr 3, 2006)

.
I purchased the new version of the "*Striker VG by LedLogic*" with the improved switch that has constant momentary-on function .

The newest version of *AW's* (smaller diameter) Protected 18650 Rechargeable Li-Ion's - *will NOT fit* in the battery tube of the Striker VG by LedLogic .

They are advertised by AW to be thinner-but they are still too fat to slide into the tube of the Striker VG.

Verified by CPF member "TooManyGizmos" - 4/1/2006 .

 . 
**********************************************
HOWEVER - PAPERWORK INCLUDED IN THE BOX OF A NEW STRIKER VG RECEIVED 4/1/2006.......STATES UNDER SPECIFICATIONS : SUITABLE FOR OPERATION WITH 3.6v RECHARGEABLE LITHIUM BATTERIES .

***************************************************

.


----------



## mdocod (Apr 6, 2006)

making slight adjustments to Pauls listing of the P91 lamp for safety concerns...

| SureFire P91 xenon lamp assembly (~2.4-2.8A)
| 2 x Wolf Eyes 150B/150A/168B/168A cells (1 click). Note that 2 x AW's original 17500, 18500, or 17670 protected cells will NOT light it. (Also note that if the P91 is used in a Wolf Eyes body, the head can't screw down completely.) edit: using cells below 1300mah capacity is not advised for this high drain rate lamp(for safety concerns). the *new* AW 17670 will light this lamp on the first click every time with no safety issues.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland] edited by [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=11647 MDOCOD]

added


----------



## Jamrock (Apr 18, 2006)

Can someone please add a entry for Ledwave X-33 & Ledwave X-55 to the chart?:candle:

Tia
Jamrock


----------



## HarryN (May 5, 2006)

Hi - Added information on my project light - WirlNet BREEZE CR2 side x side.

Thanks for setting up this wiki.


----------



## iNDiGLo (May 24, 2006)

I don't see info on the Surefire A2 Aviator. Any idea what cell it would run on?


----------



## pkennethv (Jun 1, 2006)

iNDiGLo said:


> I don't see info on the Surefire A2 Aviator. Any idea what cell it would run on?



The A2 doesn't take any rechargables availible at this point

Edit: not any *Protected* Li-ions. For unprotected ones, this thread has two links to them http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=100819


----------



## TooManyGizmos (Jun 2, 2006)

Hey Flash ........

I've noticed a couple of items ' out of place' on the list.

Could you explain to us members who want to add to the list ;

HOW TO > ...... MAKE IT APPEAR IN THE CORRECT ALPHABETICAL LOCATION ON THE LIST ....after you add something to the list ....... so it's NOT just 'at the bottom' of the list .

Sure would help ........ thanks.

.


----------



## jsr (Jun 8, 2006)

Added info on Nextorch Z1.


----------



## Paul_in_Maryland (Jun 12, 2006)

*Wiki spreadsheets now easier to manage*

WikiCalc, an open-source Wiki spreadsheet plug-in, should make collaborations like these easier.


----------



## Bullzeyebill (Jun 12, 2006)

Regarding the Streamlight TL3. Its runs on 9 volts or two LiIon cells. You should make that (2) 17500's. Reports are that protected will work with two clicks, and unprotected with 1 click. Dukester has reported on his success with 17500's in the TL3 incan.

Bill


----------



## cheapo (Jun 17, 2006)

my pm6 3w works with 3.7v 750mah r123s. About the same output, maybe a little more.... it gets a little warm after a while, but not hot.

-David


----------



## TiberiusBeeKirk (Jun 20, 2006)

I've put in 2 unprotected rcr123's (bought from LightHound, thanks lighthound) in a Nuwai 1 watt headlamp 712L
Works on all three levels.


----------



## big beam (Jul 17, 2006)

AW's NEW cells(17670) fit in L4 without a magnet.Much safer.

DON


----------



## VidPro (Jul 21, 2006)

If somone wants to add:
Ultrafire 1AA light (from china) 1W type. is really only for alkalines, a Lithium primary at 1.7V pumps up the ultrafire to a 1.5W output, and increases the heat.
so Alkines for long life, and long runs, lithium for Short HOT intermittant use, that may eventually fry it.
Lithium-ion 3.6v WILL fry it quickly.

Fenix 1AA L1T 3w. will take about anything, on its High position.
alkalines it runs very low , almost to low,
lithiums it runs great, and with its 2 levels is a good matchup, but never really achieved a full 3W , which is good because it would get hot.
with Li-Ion it gets to about 2-2.5W with 4V, as high as about 3.5W with 4.30V which is a bit hot for how small and heat dissapating the light is.
EDIT:make that way to hot . good for intermittant short term use. 

2 lights look the same, the light output can be made similar, but thier curcuits are completly different. but both curcuits VARY lots depending on the voltage (battery).
if i compared these cheap curcuits to a GEORGE curcuit, its all the differance in the world, Georges N-flex thing was very very stable at its usable voltages.


----------



## VidPro (Aug 18, 2006)

Coast 1AA David 15.
alkalines ok
lithium good, mabey a bit higher than it intended to run, but it needs em.
Li-Ion NO way, would jack it up to like 2Amps, enough to blow it out in a few hours of running.


----------



## Outdoors Fanatic (Sep 29, 2006)

LuxLuthor said:


> AW's 14670 for the SF-L2 and Markcm's 14650 version


 Can you put them into an L4 too?


----------



## Lunal_Tic (Sep 29, 2006)

Arc 4+ - R123 - OK
Older Inovas with the TIROS optic - Pila 168s - OK Inova X0 + Pila 168 anybody done it? (works) and INOVA XO3/T3 and Pila 168S Li-Ion 
StreamLight TL-3 - 2xPila 150s - OK Streamlight TL-3 w/ Pila 150s tweak (pics) 

This is a good idea. There was a whole thread somewhere about lights that took Pilas a while back. I'll try to look it up later.

-LT


----------



## RickB (Dec 19, 2006)

Hey all,

Not sure if this chart is still considered "active," but I took a look and it's been hit by spammers. I would have rolled it back to a real version, but didn't want to step on any toes... Any thoughts?

-Rick


----------



## hizzo3 (Dec 19, 2006)

RickB said:


> Hey all,
> 
> Not sure if this chart is still considered "active," but I took a look and it's been hit by spammers. I would have rolled it back to a real version, but didn't want to step on any toes... Any thoughts?
> 
> -Rick


whew!! I thought it was in some sorta code that i had to decipher. It looks like itallian spamers lol


----------



## matrixshaman (Dec 20, 2006)

Stupid spammers or whoever messed it up - yeah roll it back if you can - anything will be better than the way it is now.


----------



## tussery (Feb 27, 2007)

FlashInThePan said:


> The chart is available at http://www.wiki.tjtech.org/index.php/The_Rechargeable_Battery_Compatibility_Chart. Please help make it a valuable and permanent CPF resource!


Is it just me or does that site not redirect correctly.


----------



## benyosh (Feb 27, 2007)

I get the same improper server re-direct also. Not sure if it's my Firefox browser or not.


----------



## mdocod (Mar 2, 2007)

seems to be dead link at the moment.. bummer all that work got flushed somehow....

maybe we could resurrect it in a thread on CPF and put it in the "threads of interest" again.... not sure what the best solution to this is..


----------



## hank (Mar 9, 2007)

Aww. I sure hope someone puts this list together again.


----------



## Neil (May 21, 2007)

any chance of anyone having a saved version of this? seems like it would be pretty useful...


----------



## Mr Happy (Nov 21, 2007)

Hello all. CPF has been turning up in my search results quite a lot, and I've found a reason to post so I thought I'd register.

Nice forum this is, good info it has.

On looking at this thread I saw how badly the linked CPF Wiki site has been vandalized by !*#&$#* no good son's of *#$&*##&'s :scowl:  (pardon my French), and consequently has been locked :sigh:.

I don't know who holds the keys to the Wiki (FlashInThePan?), but maybe we can recover some info on the locked pages...  If we go back far enough in the history, I think we can still get to the lost information. For example, here is a recovered version of the battery compatibility page from before it got destroyed. Maybe somebody can put it back? It should be possible to do the same for the other lost pages too:


```
A common question at CPF is: "will my flashlight work with rechargeable batteries?"  Rechargeables are great; they provide guilt-free lumens by letting you run your flashlight without the expense of primaries (non-rechargeables).  However, not all flashlights are compatible with rechargeables.  The goal of this chart is to provide a single resource where CPFers can share their knowledge about which flashlights are compatible with which rechargeables.

Generally speaking, LEDs are more forgiving than incandescents.  (Incans that use multiple CR123s have a notoriously bad track record.)  That said, CPFers have tested a number of different lights (LED and incan alike) with rechargeables - and many work.

If you've tested a flashlight with rechargeables, please add it to this chart!  Even if your tests show that the light doesn't work, that's information we need to know!  (If you don't see a flashlight listed, that doesn't mean that it doesn't work - just that it hasn't yet been tested or added).  This chart is a community effort - it wouldn't exist without the help of CPFers.

Please include at least these basics for each review: flashlight manufacturer and model, whether it works with rechargeables (and has any special requirements), and most importantly the SOURCE of your knowledge so that our users can make an informed decision and read more detailed information if they'd like.  If the source is a CPF discussion thread please link to that thread.  If it's personal use, please include your CPF name.  Folks, let's also try to keep the entries in alphabetical order.

''Disclaimer'': Please understand that you're using this chart at your own risk.  It reflects the experiences of others and is not a guarantee that rechargeables will work with your particular flashlight.  In fact, your particular flashlight might fail to work with the very same batteries.  It might explode.  It might change color.  It might bark angrily at you.  We just don't know, and we can't guarantee anything.  Because this chart is a collective effort, neither the authors, CPF, nor the Wiki administrators will be held responsible for the results of your usage.  In fact, all of those entities expressly disclaim any warranties.

WARNING: There is apparently a danger in using rechargeables with magnets:
[https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/112570 Don't use magnets with li-ion cells! Dead-short danger!]



{| style="width:90%" border="1" align="center"
|- style=align="center"
| '''Flashlight'''
| '''Rechargeable Compatibility'''
| '''Source'''
|-
| Aurora 1.5W Nichia Jupiter LED
| 1x R123A (LIR123A) Protected 3.6V 750mAh from Dae at qualitychinagoods.com. Only turned on for a few minutes at a time.
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=12627 JSR]
|-
| BugOutGear G90 9V Lamp Assembly
| Unprotected 3.7v-4.2v Li-ion cells (x2)
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12359 a99raptors].
|-
| BugOutGear (BOG) 3W LED Drop-in Assembly (from [http://bugoutgearusa.com BugOutGear USA])
| 2 x LightHound's protected RCR123A 3.7V 750mAh (1 click), 2 x LightHound's unprotected LIR123A 3.6V 800mAh (1 click), 2 x LightHound's protected 17500 3.7V 1100mAh (1 click), 2 x LightHound's protected 17670 3.7V 1600mAh (1 click), 1 x LightHound's protected 17670 3.7V 1600mAh (1 click)
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=13679 CoffeeAchiever].
|-
| DigiLight 9V (may be "VHP") (from BlackRifles.com)
| 2 x AW's original protected 17500 (1 click)
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| DigiLight DRB-9VHP 9V (from [http://digilightusa.com DigiLight USA])
| 2 x LightHound's protected RCR123A 3.7V 750mAh (2 clicks), 2 x LightHound's unprotected LIR123A 3.6V 800mAh (1 click), 2 x LightHound's protected 17500 3.7V 1100mAh (1 click), 2 x LightHound's protected 17670 3.7V 1600mAh (1 click) 
Note: I'm temporarily retracting my claim that the DRB-9VHP lamp will light with one click when driven by two protected RCR123A batteries.  My lamp may be a fluke as many other CFP members report that this lamp requires two (sometimes more) clicks using two RCR123A's.  
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=13679 CoffeeAchiever]
|-
| DigiLight RX-9V Range Extender 9V (from [http://digilightusa.com DigiLight USA])
| 2 x LightHound's protected RCR123A 3.7V 750mAh (2 clicks), 2 x LightHound's unprotected LIR123A 3.6V 800mAh (1 click), 2 x LightHound's protected 17500 3.7V 1100mAh (1 click), 2 x LightHound's protected 17670 3.7V 1600mAh (1 click) 
Note: This SF P-series compatible miniturbo bezel/lamp assembly combines a butterfly shaped mid-throw hotspot/corona with an exceptionally large, bright spillbeam.  
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=13679 CoffeeAchiever]
|-
| DigiLight 12V "VHP" direct Digilight USA
| 3 x Wolf Eyes 150B or 3 x 168B cells (1 click), but note: two samples hot-flashed after a few cycles (according to CPFer [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland], one sample was with 150B cells and the other was with 168B.)  Note also that  3 x AW's original protected 17500 or protected 17670 cells will NOT light it.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| Dorcy Super 1 Watt
| 3.0v R123(16340) from e-lectronics.net and 3.0v 17335 from Dae
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12333 changsn]
|-
| QuickSilver V 5W (aka 5W VB-16) ( from Emilion's)
| 17670 or 18650 Li-ion rechargeable cell, or 1xRCR-123 w/o extender tube. Unprotected 18650 batteries have also been used successfully. AW's '''''NEW/thinner Protected''''' 18650's will fit the tube. Note that this is a multi-level light, and you may get diminished output when using the 17670 and 18650s.
| [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?p=1316009 CPF discussion thread]
|-
| G&P 3W LED replacement for P60/P90
| 2 x protected 17500s, 2x Pila 150s
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12648 chrwe]
|-
|G&P G5R (5R) 3.6V xenon lamp assembly (1.8A)
|1 x Wolf Eyes 168B (1 click).  Note that 1 x AW's original 17670 protected cell will NOT work.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
|G&P G5R (5R) 3.6V xenon lamp assembly (from [http://emilionworkshop.com/oscommerce/catalog/ Emilion])
|1 x LightHound's protected 17670 3.7V 1600mAh (1 click)  
Note: My G5R lamp assembly produces a yellow-white beam with a very strong yellow tint.  The hotspot is oval shaped with a fuzzy corona.  Still, the beam is far superior to that of a typical Maglite.  
Run time is approximately 55 min on a single protected 1600mAh 17670
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=13679 CoffeeAchiever]
|-
| G&P G90 (black label, not HP)
| 2x AW's original protected 17500 (1 click)
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| G&P G90 9V (black label, HP from [http://lighthound.com LightHound])
| 2 x LightHound's unprotected LIR123A 3.6V 800mAh (1 click), 2 x LightHound's protected RCR123A 3.7V 750mAh (double-click), 2 x LightHound's protected 17500 3.7V 1100mAh (1 click), 2 x LightHound's protected 17670 3.7V 1600mAh (1 click), 1 x LightHound's protected 17670 3.7V 1600mAh (double-click)
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=13679 CoffeeAchiever]
|-
| G&P G90 HP (from tradedigit)
| 2x protected 17500s, 2x Pila 150s
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12648 chrwe]
|-
| G&P G120 (black label, not HP)
| 3 x AW's original protected 17500 or protected 17670 cells will NOT light it.
3 x Wolf Eyes 150B cells lit it with 1 click but hot-flashed it on the fifth cycle.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| Golston 7W (from Dae)
| Unprotected 17670s for the "normal" shape (older) Golston; 3.6v RCR-123s for the "cooler" version (but only on specially-requested models; see important notes below).  Note that the "normal" shape Golston isn't large enough to accommodate the 18650s.  Also note that the new "cooler" shaped Golston (see discussion thread link at right) may work with 3.6v RCR-123s - but only in a special version that must be specifically requested when ordered.  Otherwise, the light will die on you.  Be careful!
| [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=104662 CPF discussion thread]
|-
| Golston 7W New Type (from QCG)
| Does not actually say Golston on it but identical to a friend's one which does. Designed for RCR123 so a bit dim with primaries. Comfortably brighter than an Orb Raw on high with RCR, slightly dimmer (and a lot greener) with primaries. Works very nicely with a 17670 from a defunct laptop. Lower light output obviously, but a lot lower heat output too. With 2 RCR123's it gets too hot for comfortable holding within 30 mins. Mine has just smoked its resistor - it smells truly vile and I have a bad cold. Perhaps best not used with RCR123 cells. Mine had a 1.9 ohm resistor - they seem to be shipping with 3.4-3.8 ohm resistors now - these should be OK with 2 rechargeables.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=14614 dulridge]
|-
|Microfire M3 (9V xenon)
| 2 x Wolf Eyes 150B cells (1 click); 2 x AW's original protected 17500 cells (1 click).  Note that 2 x AW's '''original''' 18500 protected cells will NOT fit because they're too thick.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| Nextorch Z1 (LuxI)
| 1x R123A (LIR123A) Protected 3.6V 750mAh from Dae at qualitychinagoods.com. On primary 123A, light makes about 35lms.  On R123A, output goes up to an estimated 40-45lms...nice and bright and not much additional heat generated.
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=12627 JSR]
|-
| Nuwai ALX-352L / ALX-032
| Pila 168s.  Note that getting this battery to make proper electrical contact requires that you attach a small disc rare-earth magnet to the positive end of the Pila battery to create a positive teat.  These magnets are available from Radio Shack (part # 64-1895) (1/8" magnet) for $1.89.
| [http://www.flashlightreviews.com/reviews/nuwai_alx-352_alx-032.htm FlashlightReviews.com]
|-
|Nuwai ALX-271 1L
|RCR123 750mAh unprotected. Has worked to run one to below 1.5V at which point light cut out and the head was rather hot - but it is with primary cells as well. Cell sems to have suffered no ill effects from this brutal treatment.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=14614 dulridge]
|-
| Nuwai Q3 (TM-303X)
| 1x R123A (LIR123A) Protected 3.6V 750mAh from Dae at qualitychinagoods.com.  Warms up, but seems to be fine.
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=12627 JSR] and used by many CPFers.
|-
| Pelican M1 2310 LED (with body clickie, not the new M1 soon to be released)
| 1x R123A (LIR123A) Protected 3.6V 750mAh from Dae at qualitychinagoods.com. Only turned on for a few minutes at a time. Looked about the same output as on primaries, but no heat issues when on for several minutes. Called Pelican, but they didn't know anything about the driver.
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=12627 JSR]
|-
| RICO Alpha 9 (original) xenon lamp assembly in a Wolf Eyes body
| 2 x AW's original 17500/18500 protected cells (1 click); 2 x Wolf Eyes 150A/150B cells (1 click). Note that the AW cells work in a Wolf Eyes 9M body (45mm head), but are too short in a Wolf Eyes 9D body (42mm head). Spacers would probably solve the problem.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| Streamlight TL3 (incandescent) 
| Protected 17500
| CPF discussion thread; link coming shortly...

|-
| Streamlight Twin-Task 1L (Incan/LED hybrid) 
| Not rechargeable-friendly; the xenon bulb will blow if 3.6V rechargeable Li-Ion RCR123s are used. 
| [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=106523 CPF discussion thread]
|-
| SureFire C3, P90 and P91 lamp assemblies
| Pila 150S or 300S protected Li-on cells (x2).  The P90 also works on protected 17500s from AW.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12648 chrwe]
|-
|SureFire L2
| 1 x protected 14670 from CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=6500 AW]
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=14197 jd37352]
|-
| SureFire L4
| Wolf-Eyes LRB-168B, MicroFire 168B, Pila 168S. The Pila 600S is a "press fit," and + nipple may need a magnet to make contact.  If you put the KL4 head on an E1 body (TW4), you can use any of the 3.7V R-CR123 cells.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=1555 SilverFox]
|-
| SureFire P90 lamp assembly
| 2 x Pila 150S or 300S protected Li-on, 2 x AW protected 17500s
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=12648 chrwe]
|-
| SureFire P91 xenon lamp assembly (~2.4-2.8A)
| 2 x Wolf Eyes 150B/150A/168B/168A cells (1 click). Note that 2 x AW's original 17500, 18500, or 17670 protected cells will NOT light it. (Also note that if the P91 is used in a Wolf Eyes body, the head can't screw down completely.) edit: using cells below 1300mah capacity is not advised for this high drain rate lamp(for safety concerns). the *new* AW 17670 will light this lamp on the first click every time with no safety issues. Unfortunately, 2 of Aw's 17670 did not light up my P91 on the first click. But it will light it up with two rapid clicks.(Edited by a99raptors)
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland] edited by [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=11647 MDOCOD]  
|-
| SureFire U2
| Protected 18650.  Note that not all versions of the U2 are compatible; the 18650 will likely fit in the older models as-is, while intermediate versions have a "sleeve" inside the tube that needs to be removed for the batteries to fit. In latest production models the inner diameter of the body is smaller and 18650 won´t fit anymore ! Pila 600s works if inserted via the bezel end---sleeve may need to be removed on newer U2 models. Output is the same as with CR123As.
| [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?t=103007 CPF discussion thread]
|-
| Ultrafire 9V, Digilight 9V, G&P 9V
| 2x Protected 17500 or Pila 150S or 300S. Note that unprotected cells could be used, but there is a very real risk of overdischarge.  Top off batteries regularly and do not allow dimming.
| CPF discussion thread; link coming shortly...
|-
| Ultrafire 12V, Digilight 12V, G&P 12V
| 2x Protected 17670 or Pila 168s or 600S. Note that unprotected cells could be used, but there is a very real risk of overdischarge.  Top off batteries regularly and do not allow dimming.  Can also use with stock lamp underdriven, or swap out lamp to a 9V version for optimal brightness and whiteness.
| [https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/104236 CPF discussion thread #1].  [https://www.candlepowerforums.com/threads/106864 2].
|-
| WirlNet "BREEZE" CR2 Side x side.  Lux V version 
| Compatible ONLY with AW Protected RCR2s for all settings and power levels.  The light may be run on quality primary CR2 cells as well, but will achieve reduced output for the same settings.  Do not use non protected RCR2 cells in this light.
| CPF Member HarryN - designer of the light.
|-
| Wolf Eyes 3.7V D26/D36 xenon lamp assembly ('''new''' version, 100 lumens, intro'd Feb. 2006)
|1 x Wolf Eyes 168B or 168A (1 click).  Note that 1 x AW's original 17670 protected cell will NOT work.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| Wolf Eyes 3.7V D26/D36 xenon lamp assembly ('''old''' version, 80 lumens; same as original Pila 3.7V)
| 1 x Wolf Eyes 168B or 168A (1 click).  Note that 1 x AW's original 17670 protected cell will NOT work.
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| Wolf Eyes 9V D26/D36 xenon lamp assembly ('''new''' version, 200 lumens, intro'd Feb. 2006)
| 2 x Wolf Eyes 150A/150B (1 click); 2 x AW's original protected 17500/18500 (1 click).
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| Wolf Eyes 9V D26/D36 xenon lamp assembly ('''old''' version, 130/135 lumens; same as "old" 9V Pila)
| 2 x Wolf Eyes 150A/150B (1 click); 2 x AW's original protected 17500/18500 (1 click).
| CPF Member [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland]
|-
| Wolf Eyes 9v D26 new version with short "dash" on label
| 2 x rcr123's unprotected from Lighthound.com 800mah (single click) WALL OF LIGHT!  Brighter than P61 on 2xcr123's, 30-35min runtime.
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=13901 PBS357]
|-
| V2, regulated (from qualitychinagoods.com or lighthound.com)
| 1x R123A (LIR123A) Protected 3.6V 750mAh from Dae at qualitychinagoods.com. Specifically designed for R123As. Output is fairly low on a primary.
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=12627 JSR]
|-
|-
| Princeton Tec - Tec40 (widely available, REI carries them)
| 4 NiMH AA, in conjunction with KPR139 bulb (3.85v, 1.2A, topbulb.com). Much better output than stock, nearly 2 hours runtime on Energizer 2500, and the kpr139 is slightly brighter and much more durable than the kpr103 bulb that is often used in this setup.  Host will take the heat, consumes 7 watts in this configuration.
| CPF Member [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=7471 Nubo]
|-
|}


Started on March 13, 2006 by [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?userid=13038  FlashInThePan].  Special thanks to [http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=13679 CoffeeAchiever] and [http://candlepowerforums.com/vb/member.php?u=8812 Paul_in_Maryland] for their numerous entries and edits (especially the early ones; this chart wouldn't have gotten off the ground without you!), and thanks to all CPFers who have contributed to make this chart so useful! Comments, additions, suggestions, and changes always welcome!

Please note that at the top of this page (and all other pages on this wiki) there is a tab dubbed "'''discussion'''" which is perfect for comments, suggestions and whatever else people would like to discuss about particular pages, without actually doing so on the page itself.  Thanks! --[[User:IlluminatingBikr|IlluminatingBikr]] 19:14, 14 Mar 2006 (EST)

'''PLEASE SEE''' the '''"DISCUSSION" TAB''' at top '''BEFORE YOU EDIT''' .
```


----------



## Ryanrpm (Jan 21, 2008)

Well, is there any hope of seeing the chart again?

Or, does anyone know of any similar links to compatabilities of flashlight and batteries?


Hmm, just checkin.


----------



## Charon (Mar 28, 2008)

The latest page before vandalism that I can find is this page but I cannot revert the main page to this information as it has been locked. And the Protected Page information that it directs you to for information has also been vandalized. 
They could have locked the page... but why lock it with only a message about vandals? Perhaps they did not know how to revert it back to a non vandalized version ?


----------



## Mr Happy (Mar 28, 2008)

I'll make some inquiries and see what we can find out. Watch this space...


----------



## hank (Mar 29, 2008)

thank you -- and if anyone comes across the page on Pila battery compatibility, mentioned up above, please add that.


----------



## Bones (Mar 29, 2008)

hank said:


> thank you -- and if anyone comes across the page on Pila battery compatibility, mentioned up above, please add that.



Here's one fairly extensive Pila battery compatibility table hank:

http://www.flashlightreviews.com ... pila table.htm

And here's the forum thread that got me to the Pila table:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com ... post989061

I still haven't found an equivilant forum thread...


----------



## Bones (Mar 29, 2008)

hank said:


> thank you -- and if anyone comes across the page on Pila battery compatibility, mentioned up above, please add that.



Here's an older post by greenLED that contains a link to what is probably the forum thread on Pila battery compatibility, but the link is invalid now:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com... post811816

Here's the invalid link contained in greenLED's post; I couldn't decipher it, but perhaps someone else can:

http://www.candlepowerforums.com ... 754333


----------



## mr.snakeman (Jun 15, 2008)

Has anyone found a way to access? I´ve tried but to no avail.:shakehead


----------



## Mactrix (Jul 6, 2008)

Same. I would really like to see this


----------



## mdocod (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm building a new one in a thread (link in sig).... I'll keep working on it as I have time, I'm technically on vacation out of state right now, so I'll get back to that when I am home and have my dual monitor setup in front of me!

Eric


----------



## changcl (Dec 12, 2008)

I think the link is broken. Can someone verify and fix it?

Thanks


----------



## mdocod (Dec 12, 2008)

changcl said:


> I think the link is broken. Can someone verify and fix it?
> 
> Thanks



i don't think it has been up in years, check the 2 links in my sig line for some compatibility charts, they aren't totally complete, but it will give you some ideas 

Eric


----------



## Grog (Jan 23, 2009)

mdocod said:


> i don't think it has been up in years, check the 2 links in my sig line for some compatibility charts, they aren't totally complete, but it will give you some ideas
> 
> Eric





I had to turn on sig-lines to see those (then turn sigs off again), neat battery adaptors 


Did anyone try using http://www.archive.org/web/web.php ?

http://web.archive.org/web/20070802.../The_Rechargeable_Battery_Compatibility_Chart



Oh, tossed it up on google docs

http://docs.google.com/Doc?id=dftqdfgv_0c22rfxfd


----------



## Sandman_Bravo (Feb 4, 2009)

I'd also be interested in seeing this info. Has anyone found or recovered the original?


----------



## Grog (Feb 8, 2009)

Sandman_Bravo said:


> I'd also be interested in seeing this info. Has anyone found or recovered the original?




Mmmmmmmmm, did you happen to see my post just before yours? As far as I know It's the best there is as of now since the wiki was hosed....


https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2801343&postcount=60


----------



## Mr Happy (Feb 8, 2009)

On the "MORE CPF FORUMS" menu above, there is a link to a sparkly *new *Wiki!

So using that forum, I have resurrected the old compatibility chart as it used to look on the old Wiki before it got trashed. It can be seen here on the new Wiki. The chart is a couple of years old now and may be a bit out of date, but at least it can be start for further updating.

Next I will have to ask Sasha about making a link to it from the main page as that page seems to be locked against editing.


----------



## Sandman_Bravo (Feb 9, 2009)

Grog said:


> Mmmmmmmmm, did you happen to see my post just before yours? As far as I know It's the best there is as of now since the wiki was hosed....
> https://www.candlepowerforums.com/posts/2801343&postcount=60


 
Yes & no. Yes I saw the post but no I didn't click on the link. I assumed it was just a link to help in the search for the original doc. My mistake; you know what happens when you assume...


----------



## Grog (Feb 10, 2009)

Sandman_Bravo said:


> Yes & no. Yes I saw the post but no I didn't click on the link. I assumed it was just a link to help in the search for the original doc. My mistake; you know what happens when you assume...




No problem, http://archive.org/ come in very handy for webpages that have been online awhile (as it does not do constant updates and does not have very current pages).


----------



## uh60james (Aug 20, 2011)

Hate revive such an old thread but can anyone else access the wiki mentioned above in post #63 by Mr Happy? I get this error if I try: You don't have permission to access /Wiki/index.php/Main_Page on this server.


----------



## SilverFox (Aug 21, 2011)

Hello Uh60james,

Welcome to CPF.

The CPF Wiki is temporarily shut down do to excessive spamming. When it has been cleaned up, it will become available again. Unfortunately, I don't know how long that will be. Just keep checking it from time to time.

Tom


----------



## Wangstang (Apr 25, 2012)

So will the chart ever be brought back?

Thanks
Wes


----------



## 808Pants (Oct 14, 2012)

SilverFox said:


> Hello Uh60james,
> 
> Welcome to CPF.
> 
> ...



Well, in the 404-absence of that wiki, seems I have no choice but to join the ad-nauseum question-queue...
So how can I tell whether a 18650 will replace a given 3xAAA holder of the various generations of off-the-shelf flashlights I have around, or is this a universal fit? Need I measure to be sure?

--'pants


----------



## SilverFox (Oct 22, 2012)

Hello 808Pants,

Welcome to CPF.

Measurements are usually more reliable...

Tom


----------



## LightCrazy (May 23, 2013)

What happened yl the comparability chart? I can't get the link to work. I want to see what batteries will work in a Quark Pro QP2L gen 2 light.


----------



## dewie (Dec 27, 2013)

what battery for uniquefire-802 q5 led flashlight. Im lost with all these different batterys. THANKS


----------

